# Shooters Hill Review anyone ??



## Bernie666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all, I have just found out that Shooters Hill Golf Course is very close to me, as I'm new tothe game can anyone with me a review of the course please?


----------



## dieseldave (Sep 5, 2011)

I have not been there for a long time but from what i remember it is very hilly.
One particular hole is called cardiac hill ,and i have been told someone was taken away in an ambulance because it is so steep.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 5, 2011)

Only played it the once, about 3 years ago, but haven't rushed back.  But, heigh ho, some people love it - particularly the members.  )

Yes, Dave's right - it is very hilly. 

If you are seriously thinking about joining a club, give them a call. Explain that you are looking to join a club in the area and ask if they would let you have a courtesy round or one at a member's guest rate.  Have a look for yourself and make up your own mind.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Sep 5, 2011)

If you're thinking of joining then have your cheque book ready.....

Â£1,000 a year but Â£1,000 a year joining fee!!!


----------



## User20205 (Sep 7, 2011)

it's OK, nothing special.I played there about 3 years ago, they had a course marshall driving round in a buggy, he was a proper knob !

I didn't find the set up especially friendly.  

I played Dartford which isn't too far away recently.

Enjoyed it more at Dartford, both the course & atmosphere.

On a side note, I once met a cracking bird from Shooters Hill!


----------

